# Dental treat help please



## Sweetmaltese4life (Nov 21, 2015)

*Ok so my Mallow has tried all these treats. 
The first one I will post has been given to us by a vet and we think it was the best one. Nowadays looks like it's sold out everywhere though.







So we tried out these other ones and Mallow will eat any of them with no bad reaction. I personally think greenies stink the worst though smelly wise.:yucky: 
As far as good dental treats I don't know which to stick with or is best. Please let me know if I should chuck any out or which is best. **:smhelp: 







*


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I've given mine Virbac. They did fine,I was worried about choking so I bought the bigger size, not the size for small dogs.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I have heard many bad things about Greenies. My vet gave us Vibrac CTE chews and I have given them to my dogs. As for Dentastix, I simply won't buy anything made by Pedigree...I just don't trust them. 

I give my dogs Get Naked chew sticks after breakfast. The bigger dogs do them in quite fast, but the puppy enjoys it for quite a long time. 

My new vet recommends raw frozen chicken necks, but I don't see how I could avoid a terrible mess. So, I stick with the Get Naked, because, after much research, I think they are the best option.

I just looked on Chewy and saw another type, which I am going to order. They seem to have nothing bad. Check these out.

Whimzees Stix Dental Dog Treats, Small, 27 count they are made in Holland.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Sylie said:


> I have heard many bad things about Greenies. My vet gave us Vibrac CTE chews and I have given them to my dogs. As for Dentastix, I simply won't buy anything made by Pedigree...I just don't trust them.
> 
> I give my dogs Get Naked chew sticks after breakfast. The bigger dogs do them in quite fast, but the puppy enjoys it for quite a long time.
> 
> ...


I think I'll try these. Thanks Sylvia. (Well not me, the dogs)


----------



## Sophieanne (Aug 1, 2013)

My kids love Greenies! I know some say there are problems with them, but I have never had a problem.


----------



## Barb J (Sep 17, 2015)

Mine all love these. Doesn't say for teeth but they really have to chew on them. One ingredient only, they are smelly though. I get the large and cut them down to around 4 inches. We can get them locally now.

Beams Dog Treats ? Pure Catfish Skins


----------



## Sweetmaltese4life (Nov 21, 2015)

*Thank you for the recommendation and thoughts on this from all of ya! Mallow and I thank you :thumbsup: He's back to his toy.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NaWrYxY2qHw *


----------



## Sweetmaltese4life (Nov 21, 2015)

*https://youtu.be/NaWrYxY2qHw

(still figuring out how to add links/videos here) *


----------

